# This is BS



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The only way reason I got a decent share of this fare is because of the $15 tip. I can't for the life of me figure out how Uber decides to split fares.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I've never gotten a tip over $12ish.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You’re officially Uber’s sugar momma.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

They don't "split". You get paid based on time and mileage. Period. Please say that you know your rates? Even the kid at Mickey D's knows what he / she / it is being compensated.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

They split the distance 50/50.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

911 Guy said:


> They don't "split". You get paid based on time and mileage. Period. Please say that you know your rates? Even the kid at Mickey D's knows what he / she / it is being compensated.


Yeah, but 10.90 for a service fee, that's just robbery.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

They dont split and maybe you dont spit...nice 15


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> They split the distance 50/50.


It use to 80/20


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out how Uber decides to split


Easy - "You do the work; we'll take half!"


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Regulations now.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> They don't "split". You get paid based on time and mileage. Period. Please say that you know your rates? Even the kid at Mickey D's knows what he / she / it is being compensated.


I get that, but then why did they charge my pax so much?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I'm noticing that Uber is taking more than 50% on some of my recent short trips. Used to be that Uber would add the minimum fare supplement to ensure that I make at least 50%. Now I see them taking 54% of $7 fares. Ridiculous. 
Our pay is based on fixed time and distance but the riders are being charged more than double what we are making and this amount appears to be increasing. This only started happening to me recently as far as I can tell.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I get that, but then why did they charge my pax so much?


https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-cfo-because-we-can-2015-5


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-cfo-because-we-can-2015-5


?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> ?


That's ok, if Uberlyft ever asks why the California legislature is passing bills that will "disrupt" its "because we can" driver treatment, the answer will be simple:

Because they can.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I've never gotten a tip over $12ish.


Seriously? I've had one $30 cash tip, and probably six or seven $20 cash tips since I started in November.

The most I've ever been tipped through the app is $15. Most of the big tippers will just hand you an Andrew Jackson and call it day. They know that anything offered through the app is going to be subject to taxes.

People who tip through the app are doing $3 or $5.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I get that, but then why did they charge my pax so much?


Greed.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Drivers frequently make less than 50% on short trips. OP made 56% of the total fare excluding the tip. That’s about standard for medium distance trips these days.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Drivers frequently make less than 50% on short trips. OP made 56% of the total fare excluding the tip. That's about standard for medium distance trips these days.


I've noticed them taking more than 50% on really short trips. Minimum fare rides less than a mile I always get $3, pax always pays $6.65. But this is the first time I've seen this kind of breakdown on a longer trip.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Moments ago - 2.01 mile trip:

Me: $3.41 (39%)
Uber: $5.30 (61%)
Pax Paid: $8.71

If this was a Lyft ride, they would have given me an adjustment of at least $1.25.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Call me when you reach 34%.

San Diego 27 June 2019.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

They will keep lowering pay until drivers stop driving. They will reach the bottom threshold to meet demand. Once they hit a point not enough drivers, they will offer some peanut incentives. It's a race to the bottom.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Illini said:


> If this was a Lyft ride, they would have given me an adjustment of at least $1.25.


Sometimes, it's hard to tell who is screwing me harder: Screwber or Gryft.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Sometimes, it's hard to tell who is screwing me harder: Screwber or Gryft.


Tag teaming you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> They dont split and maybe you dont spit...nice 15


Uber has shareholders to impress now, drivers are worth less than they were before. Maybe a driver has to offer "split or spit" to try and shake out a tip, but ride rates suck worse now than ever before. The glory days ended long ago, and I only do this gig in certain areas at certain times when it's convenient for me. This rideshare shit was never a full-time gig to begin with, and for the past few months I have given even less time to this shit than the meager part-time hours that I used to offer. If rideshare is your full-time gig, take my advice and go back to high school. 






rkozy said:


> Sometimes, it's hard to tell who is screwing me harder: Screwber or Gryft.


They're both screwing you at the same time, and drivers became the contents in the middle of the sandwich.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Remove the $15.00 from you calculations. It only confuses you.
Pax paid ---- $ 31.87
Driver pay---- 17.82
Uber pay- ---- 14.05 service fee is $10.90 & Booking fee is $3.15. That service fee is huge. 
Ubers cut is 44.09% of the fare
I have often wondered if U/L increase their fees when the driver gets a large tip. Hmmm?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Wait for the surge, that's all I can do.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> The only way reason I got a decent share of this fare is because of the $15 tip. I can't for the life of me figure out how Uber decides to split fares.
> View attachment 333313
> View attachment 333314


Let's be honest here. Every decent looking female driver I know, does well on tips. It's a natural advantage you have. Work it to the max!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I've noticed that recently they severely raised the amount pax has to pay on Uber X...they were only taking 33 percent for a while

the only way this is possible is if Lyft illegally agreed to do the same in secret since pax would likely just go over to lyft if lyft wasn't raising their rates as well


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I've noticed them taking more than 50% on really short trips. Minimum fare rides less than a mile I always get $3, pax always pays $6.65. But this is the first time I've seen this kind of breakdown on a longer trip.


In most markets, their cut is 50% or higher on short trips due to their sky high booking fees.

In your market which is Richmond,VA, your minimum fare of $3.00 is LESS than Uber's $3.15 booking fee.

That means Uber is already ahead of you in earnings before you start the trip.

You're getting LESS than 49% of the fare on minimum fare short trips.

In some markets, Uber grabs more than 60% of the fare on minimum fare short trips.

We need AB5 to pass in California !!!



Roadmasta said:


> Regulations now.


We need AB5 to pass in California !!!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Treat share ride like Uber/Lyft stock, make your money, have backup plan in place, then get the hell out when things are tough.
Do not rely on share ride only or for long term.

You are an interdependent contractor, start acting in your own interest via other avenues instead of a moving like a mindless ant with the best interest of the queen.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Yeah, but 10.90 for a service fee, that's just robbery.


$10.90 is bad? everytime I hit a surge? they take a huge chunk... like this one last week....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Now Uber is f..king with the instant payout, Dara and his den of thieves have to go. I never thought that I would say that I miss Kalanick.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Seriously? I've had one $30 cash tip, and probably six or seven $20 cash tips since I started in November.
> 
> The most I've ever been tipped through the app is $15. Most of the big tippers will just hand you an Andrew Jackson and call it day. They know that anything offered through the app is going to be subject to taxes.
> 
> People who tip through the app are doing $3 or $5.


Nope, never.

My tips make up 10-12%, but I suspect I don't project that desperate/needy vibe that would get them the reaction they are looking for when they drop a $20.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I haven't had any instant pay problems, but from what I've been reading it'll only be a matter of time ?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Sometimes, it's hard to tell who is [email protected](king me harder: Screwber or Gryft.


They're spit-roasting you


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Here they're asking for screenshot of uber and lyft cuts. 
You have some good ones to send in it looks like.

https://jalopnik.com/we-think-uber-and-lyfts-new-surge-fares-screw-drivers-a-1835952856


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I haven't had any instant pay problems, but from what I've been reading it'll only be a matter of time ?


4th time for me, your turn is coming, just be patient.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Easy - "You do the work; we'll take half!"


Kind of like the divorce that keeps on giving? -o:



peteyvavs said:


> Now Uber is f..king with the instant payout, Dara and his den of thieves have to go. I never thought that I would say that I miss Kalanick.


Wow! What are they doing to instant pay?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Kind of like the divorce that keeps on giving? -o:
> 
> 
> Wow! What are they doing to instant pay?


I received a reply from support and they corrected their mistake.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Iann said:


> Here they're asking for screenshot of uber and lyft cuts.
> You have some good ones to send in it looks like.
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/we-think-uber-and-lyfts-new-surge-fares-screw-drivers-a-1835952856


-------------------------------
There is a notice in Jalopnik's fine print that I dislike. How would Uber be able to "punish" a driver if the trip i.d. is not shown or there is not driver registration? They are protecting the company from any type of retaliatory actions from Uber against anyone involved in this survey. Does not sound like the driver identity is being protected. 
* While both Jalopnik and Typeform have taken precautions to ensure the safety and security of your data, we cannot guarantee that Uber will not take retaliatory action for submitting to Jalopnik.*


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I get that, but then why did they charge my pax so much?


Exactly. This case PAX getting screwed. Well, driver getting screwed with rates paid, but we agree to that rate ever time accept a ride.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I get that, but then why did they charge my pax so much?


Because their data indicates to them that the passenger will be willing to pay it. Like any business, Uber's objective in pricing rides is to set the price as high as they can without dissuading the passenger from requesting the ride.



KK2929 said:


> How would Uber be able to "punish" a driver if the trip i.d. is not shown or there is not driver registration?


Whether or not people want to acknowledge it, Uber is a data/technology company. Manipulating data is what they do. I'm sure that if they want to put the effort into doing it, they can look at your pay data and then figure out who you are by matching it to your pay records. Basically, they search their records to figure out who had pay data that matches yours. A lot of the time, when people post screenshots on this site that include pay numbers they black out the cents on the pay numbers. I assume that is why.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Nope, never.
> 
> My tips make up 10-12%, but I suspect I don't project that desperate/needy vibe that would get them the reaction they are looking for when they drop a $20.


My oh my, you are a condescending mutha.

I don't project a desperate/needy vibe. I have an actual W-2 job in addition to the pay I get from doing Uber and Lyft on the side. There are absolutely no signs in my car about tipping, and I don't give passengers a speech about how tips are needed to make this profitable. I make enough without tips to keep the books showing a modest profit. Whatever they give is given by them without any prompting from me. I expect that very few pax will actually tip because most of them are lower income folks.

But, if somebody wants to give me $20 in cash for the service, I'm sure as Hell not going to say no.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> They will keep lowering pay until drivers stop driving. They will reach the bottom threshold to meet demand. Once they hit a point not enough drivers, they will offer some peanut incentives. It's a race to the bottom.


This seems to be about right. During the winter when there were significant surges in effect many nights, that made it worth it to me to bother. But the surges have disappeared in my area, and I haven't driven in quite a while now. Without surge pricing, the minimum rides are $3.66 to me, and it's not worth putting up with these whining ingrates for that. If I learn that prices have gone up, or I see frequent surges again, maybe I'll reconsider.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> They split the distance 50/50.


???


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Let's be honest here. Every decent looking female driver I know, does well on tips. It's a natural advantage you have. Work it to the max!


Female drivers dominate male drivers when it comes to tips and ****. Not even close.
Friday and Saturday nights, many male pax will keep canceling until they get a female driver.

Start a new ride share company with only female drivers... you will get all the female pax business + charge double or triple for male pax if they want female drivers .


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

mbd said:


> Female drivers dominate male drivers when it comes to tips and ****. Not even close.
> Friday and Saturday nights, many male pax will keep canceling until they get a female driver.
> 
> Start a new ride share company with only female drivers... you will get all the female pax business + charge double or triple for male pax if they want female drivers .


Call it Honkers.


----------



## Mover007 (Jul 7, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Yeah, but 10.90 for a service fee, that's just robbery.


They do split!!!! Pass pays 10 bucks for ride we get $$5.00. Mean while GAS MAINTENANCE OIL CHANGES COME FROM YOUR POCKET.



Mover007 said:


> They do split!!!! Pass pays 10 bucks for ride we get $$5.00. Mean while GAS MAINTENANCE OIL CHANGES COME FROM YOUR POCKET.


AT AN AVERAGE OF 6.00 DOLLARS A TRIP SOMETIMES ONLY 3 BUCKS, YOU KNOW HOW MANY HOURS YOU NEED TO BE OUT THERE TO MAKE A LOUSY 100 BUCKS A DAY----TYPICAL CORPORATE COMMUNISM AT ITS FINAST.



Mover007 said:


> They do split!!!! Pass pays 10 bucks for ride we get $$5.00. Mean while GAS MAINTENANCE OIL CHANGES COME FROM YOUR POCKET.
> 
> 
> AT AN AVERAGE OF 6.00 DOLLARS A TRIP SOMETIMES ONLY 3 BUCKS, YOU KNOW HOW MANY HOURS YOU NEED TO BE OUT THERE TO MAKE A LOUSY 100 BUCKS A DAY----TYPICAL CORPORATE COMMUNISM AT ITS FINAST.


PEOPLE IN CERTAIN STATES DID A STRIKE AGAINST UBER ALREADY. IM HAPPY THESE SERVICES ARE AROUND, BUT OUR CAR OUR GAS OUR TIRES OUR MAINTENANCE--COME ON GUYS.----THESE SHORTIE TRIPS SHOULD BE $$10.00 MINIMUM.DO 15 TRIPS IN ONE DAY. AT LEAST THEN ITS WORTH IT....


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> We need AB5 to pass in California !!!


----------



## Mover007 (Jul 7, 2019)

Mover007 said:


> They do split!!!! Pass pays 10 bucks for ride we get $$5.00. Mean while GAS MAINTENANCE OIL CHANGES COME FROM YOUR POCKET.
> 
> 
> AT AN AVERAGE OF 6.00 DOLLARS A TRIP SOMETIMES ONLY 3 BUCKS, YOU KNOW HOW MANY HOURS YOU NEED TO BE OUT THERE TO MAKE A LOUSY 100 BUCKS A DAY----TYPICAL CORPORATE COMMUNISM AT ITS FINAST.
> ...


BOTTOM LINE----- OUR GAS OUR VEHICLE OUR TIME BEHIND THE WHEEL WE AS DRIVERS NEED THE LION'S SHARE 75%% OF ALL TRIPS. HERE HERE.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 333911


As I've posted on more than one occasion as have others, AB5 will exert tremendous leverage against Uber and Lyft and force them into making major concessions in order to avoid the disaster of having their drivers being classified as employees.

If it loses, uber will claim that "the drivers have spoken" and the drivers will probably be in a worse position than they are now.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Saturating drivers in markets is the evil for all they can get away with. I used to drive “part time” 25 to 30 hours a week when $350 per Friday and Saturday drunk shift was realistic. Now....12 hours/week with surges only. Will NOT drive drunks and put up with their bs for base rates.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Mover007 said:


> They do split!!!! Pass pays 10 bucks for ride we get $$5.00. Mean while GAS MAINTENANCE OIL CHANGES COME FROM YOUR POCKET.
> 
> 
> AT AN AVERAGE OF 6.00 DOLLARS A TRIP SOMETIMES ONLY 3 BUCKS, YOU KNOW HOW MANY HOURS YOU NEED TO BE OUT THERE TO MAKE A LOUSY 100 BUCKS A DAY----TYPICAL CORPORATE COMMUNISM AT ITS FINAST.
> ...


OVER ON THE FAR LEFT SIDE OF YOUR KEYBOARD IS A KEY NAMED "CAPS LOCK" AND IF YOU TURN IT OFF LIKE this then your posts will come out looking normal.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

mbd said:


> Female drivers dominate male drivers when it comes to tips and ****. Not even close.
> Friday and Saturday nights, many male pax will keep canceling until they get a female driver.
> 
> Start a new ride share company with only female drivers... you will get all the female pax business + charge double or triple for male pax if they want female drivers .


I like that business model!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Yeah, but 10.90 for a service fee, that's just robbery.


It depends on how long you drive to get them for PU.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I've noticed them taking more than 50% on really short trips. Minimum fare rides less than a mile I always get $3, pax always pays $6.65. But this is the first time I've seen this kind of breakdown on a longer trip.


They mad because pax tip you, Uber trying to show that with tip you got good, don't need to worry about pax, that info is lie. It's only for authorities and you. ???



RideshareUSA said:


> I like that business model!


Ok, this is America, when do rideshare dress and behave like women???


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

So without the tip, Driver: $18; Rider: $32; Uber: $14.

Take that exact same ride 
Driver: $18(75%); Rider: $24; Uber: $6(25%); and EVERYONE would say YES, that's how it should be.

The wrong person is mad. 
Driver was paid the same, but mad only because Uber made more by overcharging the rider.
The *rider *should be mad, but apparently they were OK with it.
In fact *so* OK, that they even paid more by adding a tip.
Uber will recognize this and likely charge the rider even more on their future rides.

Here's one for you:


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

TDR said:


> Ok, this is America, when do rideshare dress and behave like women???


WTF kind of sexist, bullshit comment is that?

Not sure how long you've lived in the US, but unlike a lot of backwards ass countries, many rideshare drivers here dress and behave like women because we are women.

Maybe you should stop working such a "girly" job?



Taxi2Uber said:


> So without the tip, Driver: $18; Rider: $32; Uber: $14.
> 
> Take that exact same ride
> Driver: $18(75%); Rider: $24; Uber: $6(25%); and EVERYONE would say YES, that's how it should be.
> ...


 Please make sure to log all of those outrageous fares HERE.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> The only way reason I got a decent share of this fare is because of the $15 tip. I can't for the life of me figure out how Uber decides to split fares.
> View attachment 333313
> View attachment 333314


"_can't for the life of me figure out how Uber decides to split fares."_

?Because drivers are powerless and disposable?
Your only recourse is to delete the drivers app.
No skin off Uber's nose, they won't even wave goodbye


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> So without the tip, Driver: $18; Rider: $32; Uber: $14.
> 
> Take that exact same ride
> Driver: $18(75%); Rider: $24; Uber: $6(25%); and EVERYONE would say YES, that's how it should be.
> ...


BOTH the driver and pax should be pissed off.

The driver should be mad because in no way shape or form is uber entitled to 44% of the fare.

The pax should be mad because uber charged surge rates under false pretenses.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The pax should be mad because uber charged surge rates under false pretenses.


And there wasn't even any surge. At least, not on my end...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I get that, but then why did they charge my pax so much?


Because they can, if you like shoes why do you pay so much for a pair that you'll probably wear 4 times or less, because you can.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I get that, but then why did they charge my pax so much?


Because the rider pay more per minute and mile. They charge the rider more, so they can pay the driver and make a profit. Taxis have been doing this for years.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> Because the rider pay more per minute and mile. They charge the rider more, so they can pay the driver and make a profit. Taxis have been doing this for years.


I get that, I'm not an idiot. But charging $32 and change and paying me $17 and change seems over the top to me.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I get that, I'm not an idiot. But charging $32 and change and paying me $17 and change seems over the top to me.


Uber's reasoning: "Because we can."


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> Uber's reasoning: "Because we can."


Pick Edward up at a million dollar plus house and take him to an expensive restaurant. 
Distance: 5 miles. Time: 10 minutes. Rider pays $15.

Pick Gina up at the same million dollar plus house and take her to a modest neighborhood. 
Distance: 5 miles. Time: 10 minutes. Rider pays $8.

Uber knows Gina is the maid.

I see this happen all the time.


----------



## Mover007 (Jul 7, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> OVER ON THE FAR LEFT SIDE OF YOUR KEYBOARD IS A KEY NAMED "CAPS LOCK" AND IF YOU TURN IT OFF LIKE this then your posts will come out looking normal.


Thanks for typing lesson.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ylinks said:


> Pick Edward up at a million dollar plus house and take him to an expensive restaurant.
> Distance: 5 miles. Time: 10 minutes. Rider pays $15.
> 
> Pick Gina up at the same million dollar plus house and take her to a modest neighborhood.
> ...


Absolutely.

Ubers algorithm tracks use (does pax accept ride right away or decline and wait for surge to drop), destination (nice neighborhood to nice restaurant), even how much battery your cellphone has left (customer needs ride, phone is almost dead) to quote a fare.

These are known facts that Uber itself has acknowledged.

I forget what they call it.

Edit***

Dynamic pricing.

Found the article on it.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...-if-they-think-youre-willing-to-pay-more/amp/


----------



## LaurieLee (Jul 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> The only way reason I got a decent share of this fare is because of the $15 tip. I can't for the life of me figure out how Uber decides to split fares.
> View attachment 333313
> View attachment 333314


Has Anyone actually gotten less of the fair than Uber?


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

We need it to be pushed - federally /across state lines.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

LaurieLee said:


> Has Anyone actually gotten less of the fair than Uber?
> View attachment 334075


I get less than 50% on minimum fare rides but what you just posted is ridiculous. I feel like if they're going to overcharge our pax they should at least adjust our fare so that we get a fair slice. But it's Uber & Lyft, so that will never happen.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

If the rates was higher Uber would take more off the top, The only thing Uber should receive is a 20% service fee nothing more and nothing less, They need kill that booking fee, They get there booking fee as soon as the driver get a ping...That’s crazy!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

charmer37 said:


> If the rates was higher Uber would take more off the top, The only thing Uber should receive is a 20% service fee nothing more and nothing less, They need kill that booking fee, They get there booking fee as soon as the driver get a ping...That's crazy!


That 20% hasn't existed in a very long time. When they changed to time + mileage, did you agree to that, or did you stop driving? If you agreed to the new payscale to continue driving, there's not much you can do about it now.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I get that, I'm not an idiot. But charging $32 and change and paying me $17 and change seems over the top to me.


Uber took half of your fare.
In Seattle a driver accepted a fare that resulted in a -$5 loss for Uber.
In Tulsa a driver hit a quest bonus for 140 rides.
In Dallas a driver accepted a pool ride and stopped new requests after doing so.
Are you seeing the big picture yet or shall I continue?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

mbd said:


> Female drivers dominate male drivers when it comes to tips and ****. Not even close.
> Friday and Saturday nights, many male pax will keep canceling until they get a female driver.
> 
> Start a new ride share company with only female drivers... you will get all the female pax business + charge double or triple for male pax if they want female drivers .


Great idea .. we could call this new service Uber PredatorAttractor ..


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> And there wasn't even any surge. At least, not on my end...


https://help.uber.com/riders/articl...-?nodeId=34212e8b-d69a-4d8a-a923-095d3075b487
When I say false pretenses I mean they flat out LIE to the pax.

Right on Uber's website, they lie by telling the pax that surge pricing is needed to "attract" drivers to a busy area, which is a LIE.

That became a lie more than 2 years ago when Uber switched from paying drivers 75% of the fare to the Upfront Pricing scam.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I get that, I'm not an idiot.


Oh?


ariel5466 said:


> But charging $32 and change and paying me $17 and change seems over the top to me.


Whether it's over the top or under the top, you are paid the rate you agreed to.
I direct you to the fine print under your earnings of your own screenshot, that you seemed to have missed.
It's under "Total" in the section "You receive":









You showed one example, (of course the one where you received an over the top tip and the REAL reason for posting), of Uber overcharging the rider.
No doubt there are others. No one is disputing that.
There are other examples where they undercharged.








Again, so what. No effect on your fare earnings.

You're calling for a "fair split" right?
Maybe in a case like above you would like to return some of your earnings back to Uber out of "fairness".


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

I can't figure out any standards for these fares. But I don't try to figure it out to damn hard.

All I know is this; If a person wants to drive for Lyub company, they will have to agree to certain agreements that are spelled out ahead of time. 

Because of this, you are at their mercy if you want to continue to work for them. 

As a sub-contractor, you will have to accept the before hand agreed upon prices. If not, then there are others who will replace you. 

I am in the same boat as you are yet I do not question their procedures. One time I did inquire as to why I received a $3.65 minimum payment but yet only received a $2.79 minimum payment for rides once I crossed a certain river where I live. North of river, X dollars . . .south of river, x dollars.

They explained and I have to live with that.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

PioneerXi said:


> Call me when you reach 34%.
> 
> San Diego 27 June 2019.
> 
> View attachment 333335


----------



## CaptainAmerica (May 18, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Oh?
> 
> Whether it's over the top or under the top, you are paid the rate you agreed to.
> I direct you to the fine print under your earnings of your own screenshot, that you seemed to have missed.
> ...


No, she should not give back anything to Uber. But you are free to give that "extra" money back, the rest of us will hold on to it!!!
If Uber decides to lose money on some trips, that's on them. At least most people are not dumb!! Why would Uber set up a system where they will lose on most trips? Obviously, they are getting extra money, they do not deserve.


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

Donshonda said:


> $10.90 is bad? everytime I hit a surge? they take a huge chunk... like this one last week....
> 
> View attachment 333486


Uber took $49.99 from the fare ?? Unbelievable..... shameful and disgusting ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I get that, I'm not an idiot. But charging $32 and change and paying me $17 and change seems over the top to me.


Just enough pay for you to get a tube of premium lube, Uber has your butt covered.


----------



## RektorChris (Jul 8, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> The only way reason I got a decent share of this fare is because of the $15 tip. I can't for the life of me figure out how Uber decides to split fares.
> View attachment 333313
> View attachment 333314


So your complaining that rider paid $46. You got $32 and Uber for $14? Lmao!!!! That's a good trip to me. Let me know when you get 10 trips a day that a passenger pays $7 Uber gets $5 and you get $2.49. This happens everyday to me. From when the request comes in they are usually 5-10 mins away. Then you go to pick them up 7/10 they are still inside and not waiting outside so you have to wait another 3-5 mins. Then you take them down the street that takes another 5-10 minutes. So in total you waste 20-30 mins to get $2.49. Which your making even less than that because gas/miles. Then you look at the trip information to see Uber took $5 and you get $2.49. This happens to me 5-10 times per day. Everyday. So please don't complain when you make $32 in 1 hours worth of work regardless if the rider tipped you or not. Be thankful your not getting chump change everyday for majority of your trips.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> The only way reason I got a decent share of this fare is because of the $15 tip. I can't for the life of me figure out how Uber decides to split fares.
> View attachment 333313
> View attachment 333314


You made 17.82.
They made 10.90.

Remember, that booking fee is on every single ride to you provide and as such is not part of the variable that is the service fee.

You were paid the exact per mile and per m in minute rate you agree to every single time you accept Ubers Terms of Service (via going online).

So, how is this BS?

For those that don't do math very well, which based on this thread is damned near everyone.

OP says they get 3.00 of the 6.65 minimum fare.

And says Ubers share is the 6.65...

But, you have to subtract the booking fee which is not simply stuck in Ubers pockets.

So, 3.15 comes out of the 6.65 leaving 3.50.

Which means the money Uber puts in its income on that rude is 0.50.

Feel free to scream and cry that they are "putting all the money in their pocket". I mean, that isn't how business actually works...but, whatever.

Ignore the math.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Seriously? I've had one $30 cash tip, and probably six or seven $20 cash tips since I started in November.
> 
> The most I've ever been tipped through the app is $15. Most of the big tippers will just hand you an Andrew Jackson and call it day. They know that anything offered through the app is going to be subject to taxes.
> 
> People who tip through the app are doing $3 or $5.


I've had 2 100.00 tips, 1 50.00 tip 3 20.00 tips and numerous 3 and 5 dollar tips.


----------

